# SR 400 Block What's It Worth



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a standard bore Pontiac 400 CID *Service Replacement *("SR") Block (stamped 9799914) that I'd like to turn into cash. It's been hot tanked, magged, etc. and is good to go. I'm thinking that someone who has a nice 1970 Judge might want to upgrade to "numbers" and would be interested in it.

My question is: *What's it worth?*


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Whatever you can get for it. These blocks are not especially rare or desirable. If complete with crank and main caps, probably around $400-$800. Re-stamping blocks to deceive is frowned upon in the Pontiac community. It is embraced in the Corvette community, though, why, I do not know.....


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

SR blocks don't get restamped. Instead car builders and typically auction sellers, try to pass them off as original dealer installs, yet because these sellers have no paper trail, basically they are selling a "restored" Judge or RA car with a store bought block. 

Original is ORIGiNAL
-Original born with correct coded dated engine block trumps all other alternatives, top value.
-Below that valuation, in a high value restoration, is typically where original same two letter coded blocks that are very close in date are in value.
-Next down the valuation scale, many don't want to admit it, but basically is where professionally resurfaced restamped correct font blocks fit in. Several providers of this service out there that their blocks appear totally original. May be frowned upon, but they are out there.
-Next, in many opinions, come the no paperwork SR blocks...worth more of course, if never been assembled but sprayed down years ago with Kano Weatherproof or wiped with cosmoline...and with fitted forged pistons (RAII-RAIV use)

Now, if one has a really desirable RA vehicle w/o the original block, AND there is original dealership and zone paperwork documenting the install of SRXXXXXX fitted engine block, the value of the vehicle is not hurt that bad. In the late '80's and early '90's I managed to pick up three SR 4bolt 400 fitted blocks, all still had fitted pistons and had come out of the Arlington parts distribution facility. I ended up trading each one of them off, the last about 10 years ago. 

To answer original question, as a std bore loose SR 4 bolt 400 block, $1500, maybe more.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Re-stamping blocks to deceive is frowned upon in the Pontiac community.


 You seem to be under the mistaken impression that this is a fake/re-stamped block. *It is not*. When PMD replaced a block under warranty, they used a Fitted Block that was stamped with an identification number which began with the letters "SR (followed by several numbers indicating a date, etc.)." The engine assembly plant would also grind off the Blocks' original casting numbers (i.e. 481988) and then stamp the "correct" year's casting number (i.e. 9799914) onto the block.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I seriously doubt that the engine assembly plant would bother to grind off casting numbers on a service replacement block. Back in the day, these were ordinary, daily-driven cars. The SR was an accepted factory replacement for a blown engine. That's all. They weren't dolled up to appear as the original, born-with engine at that time. Time was/is money. It was wham, bam, replace the engine, and get the car back on the road as fast as possible. Do you have any actual documentation to back up your claims? If you do, I'd love to be enlightened, seriously. I'm learning new stuff all the time (Mainly from guys like Pinionhead!)


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The 481988 400 blocks when they were built as SR 4 bolt main blocks, the casting numbers were indeed ground off then stamped with large font stamps to read 9799914. there may have been SR 9799915's, as well.

There are also SR '68-69 400 4 bolt (RA2, RA4) blocks that the entire casting number was wiped off and replaced with 9792506. The original '69 RA4 blocks I've had in my hands, only the last 4 digits were wiped and hand stamped.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you, sir! I appreciate your information and stand corrected. As usual, great stuff!


----------

